# July Photo Challenge - Blue



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 1, 2008)

Alrighty, here is our first Chrons photo challenge!  You may post up to **2** photos in this thread for the challenge and there will be a vote at the end of the month for the best/favorite photo of the month. You may post any and all photos you take for this challenge in the Photos of the Day thread, but remember to post your 2 favorite here. So, seeing as this is our first photo challenge, I decided to start with a somewhat easy and broad theme. This month's theme is......


**BLUE**​ 

Any photos you post must in some way, shape, or form contain the color Blue. There are of course many ways you can interpret and include Blue in your photos. Anyone and everyone is welcome to post, and you can use any camera you have, be it DSLR, point and shoot, camera phone, scanned images, etc. I have included a few photos that I found on the internet (I am in no way claiming that I took these shots) just to give some ideas.

Have fun!


----------



## Zubi-Ondo (Jul 3, 2008)

This kid is working on the big bang problem. Don't bother him.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay, so I realized that, while I'm not a photographer, I did do a photo-manip/digital painting piece a few years ago for an old band I was involved with. Here's one of the CD covers I did...


----------



## BookStop (Jul 4, 2008)

It's a beautiful 4th of July!


----------



## Aniri (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh cool!  A photo challenge---just my kinda thing 
Here is one of mine...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2008)

That is cool!  



Where is it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Aniri (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is another...


----------



## Aniri (Jul 6, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> That is cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Where is it, if you don't mind me asking?


 
One of the buildings owned by the company I work for in Manhattan in New York City...by Wall Street.


----------



## Aniri (Jul 6, 2008)

Oooops...me forgot to say thank you


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice.  It looks like a sort of futuristic fortress from that angle.


Oh, and you're welcome.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 6, 2008)

Really like the building one, Aniri. I'm not sure if the eye one is allowed, but I like it as well. Did you do it?


----------



## Aniri (Jul 6, 2008)

Hilarious Joke said:


> Really like the building one, Aniri. I'm not sure if the eye one is allowed, but I like it as well. Did you do it?


Yes...both are my photos.  Why is the eye one not allowed?


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm just not sure about digital manipulation. But either way, it's brill.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 10, 2008)

I like the photograph of the building Aniri 

Mine is not a very good photo but it does show why the mountains are called the Blue Mountains...


----------



## ktabic (Jul 10, 2008)

Hilarious Joke said:


> I'm just not sure about digital manipulation. But either way, it's brill.



Not sure you can get away from digital manipulation. Just flicked through this months Practical Photography and there are two articles on photo manipulation and another article which has two boxouts about photo manipulation as well. Seems manipulation of photos is become a default part of the photo process, now that the photos start of digital. Not sure if I like that particular move, since, as a rule, I hate all art programs.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 10, 2008)

Apologies re my photograph.  I deleted it as I had downsized it too much 

Will try again another day


----------



## Redtail (Jul 12, 2008)

a touch of blue.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 12, 2008)

Redtail said:


> a touch of blue.



Yes, just a 'touch' Redtail.  Lovely shot!  Almost makes me wish I lived on a coastline to take great photos of waves and shores.


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay - this is my first entry for 'blue' challenge:






Taken w/ my little Sony digital camera, little touch-up work in Photoshop.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 14, 2008)

Love the action!


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanx!    I had to get him to cannonball about 4 times to get the shots I wanted!  Good thing he doesn't mind at all.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 14, 2008)

I have found something blue of which I can take a picture (I was trying to find something that wasn't sky or water).



Now I just need a camera


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 14, 2008)

Just posted this in the gallery today so I assume it's still eligible for the monthly challenge?


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 14, 2008)

No, I'm going to disallow it on the basis that it puts everything I've taken so far to shame, Foxbat... Great pic, I love the tone. In fact when I first glanced at it I thought it was a painting.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 14, 2008)

A picture of the Blue Mountains in New South Wales taken when I toured the state.  Now we know why they are called the Blue Mountains. 
It's not a very good picture in terms of clarity I'm afraid.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 15, 2008)

Culhwch said:


> No, I'm going to disallow it on the basis that it puts everything I've taken so far to shame, Foxbat... Great pic, I love the tone. In fact when I first glanced at it I thought it was a painting.


 
I have to admit that it's been through Photoshop. I added a touch of diffuse glow to soften it up a bit


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 15, 2008)

Foxbat said:


> I have to admit that it's been through Photoshop. I added a touch of diffuse glow to soften it up a bit



Hey, that's nothing.  What we do to photos in Photoshop or PSP is nothing compared to what folks like Ansel Adams did to his photos.  Only he used to do it the hard way w/ printing by hand, dodging and burning different parts of the image to get exactly the contrast he wanted.

Most of the work *I* do to mine is to make the image look like what I saw when I took the photo - get the colors right, the lighting, etc.  I'm not trying to 'improve' the image, just make it look like what I *saw*.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 15, 2008)

Foxbat said:


> I have to admit that it's been through Photoshop. I added a touch of diffuse glow to soften it up a bit


 
No worries with changing it in Photoshop, totally acceptable for this challenge.  And a great shot by the way.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 15, 2008)

Glad to see I haven't broken the rules. 

I have a friend who was a professional photographer in his younger days and has been giving me a few pointers but he draws the line at Photoshop and calls me a heretic. 

I've tried to explain to him that they don't make Box Brownies anymore.


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 15, 2008)

We could always have a challenge that requires 'straight from the camera' images. =)


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 15, 2008)

It was a beautiful day today so as well as taking some pictures while out and about, I also took some in the garden. I'm still using the phone camera, which is why this one is small. And it's quite simple. But I think the blue sky is rather nice, so I thought I'd add this as the first picture for the competition. I sharpened it and blurred the edges slightly. 







One thing (well, one among many) that I dislike about the phone camera is that you don't get depth with it. But there you go.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 16, 2008)

That's a really great picture Hoopy, perhaps the best photo I've ever seen taken from a phone.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 16, 2008)

Thankee! Although I confess that photobucket is my best friend at the moment. I'll show how different the photos look after tinkering with them in the Photo of the Day thread (if people don't mind me keep posting my silly phone camera photos )


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 16, 2008)

How many megapixies is your phoney phone anyway? 

_Nightmare on Elm Street: Enter the Megapixies_


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 16, 2008)

> We could always have a challenge that requires 'straight from the camera' images. =)


 
That sounds neat. 

Hoopy, I love your image. It's simple but beautiful.


----------



## Redtail (Jul 18, 2008)

Blue 2..


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ooh... now I'm torn. I had a favourite, and now I have more than one.... hmmm...


And I'm posting my two pics around the 24th, if I remember near that time. And if I do forget, then_ meh_, I'll post them in the photo thread instead.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 19, 2008)

Leisha said:


> And I'm posting my two pics around the 24th, if I remember near that time. And if I do forget, then_ meh_, I'll post them in the photo thread instead.


 
And miss the challenge! Don't do that!

Just a note to remind that entries will close sometime on the 25th - probably the 25th here, but I'll try and post a twenty-four hour notice, then add the poll exactly twenty-four hours (funnily enough) after that. 

I still have no photos...


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm going to throw in a second entry -mainly because I got absolutely soaked getting this picture and feel it should earn its keep





It's a blue bike so it should meet the entry criteria.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, I think I'll post my second one, too, if only for the same reason as Foxbat: the effort involved! I must have taken about twenty photos at different angles and distances  Oh, and for those who have heard about it, _this_ is the reason for setting a patch of the ground on fire. I accidentally dropped the candle holder. Put it out soon enough, though. 







The blue is my shed. It was to this I was referring when I said the other day that I'd found something blue to capture. You know, because I hadn't noticed the large blue structure at the top of the garden before...


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ooh, now I have a definite favourite image. 

Is it okay to say that this early?


----------



## Pyan (Jul 20, 2008)

It's not going to do the Passiflora shoot and tendrils a lot of good, though.

(I know, it's irrelevant to the subject - but as a gardener, it's the first thing I thought when I saw the photo...)


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 20, 2008)

Ah, well, this is where confession time steps in.

The plant actually climbs up the side of the shed (and it's big and bushy and very healthy (and flowering, as I showed elsewhere)). I snipped a bit of it off and wound it around the lantern's stick, because it was looking a little bare.


----------



## Pyan (Jul 20, 2008)

Aghh! Mutilator!!

It does look good, though - festive, for some reason. It'd make a nice Christmas card...


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 20, 2008)

Lovely photos, both the bike and the shed!

I'm very tired from 5hrs in the pool w/ niece and nephew (no photos this time), or I'd have more intelligent commentary. =)


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 20, 2008)

HoopyFrood said:


> Ah, well, this is where confession time steps in.
> 
> The plant actually climbs up the side of the shed (and it's big and bushy and very healthy (and flowering, as I showed elsewhere)). I snipped a bit of it off and wound it around the lantern's stick, because it was looking a little bare.


 
LoL! 

Who needs Photoshop when you've got a good set of pruning shears


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm really enjoying the shots everyone has posted so far. They are looking great.  Mine will be up as soon as I have a computer to work on them with.


----------



## chrispenycate (Jul 21, 2008)

Blue? The camera works all right, it's only the meat thing behind it that is problematic.

Now, what size do I need?


----------



## The Procrastinator (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent photos so far all! Here's a go from me: winter sun on favourite blankie.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 22, 2008)

Aww - that's so cute!


----------



## The Procrastinator (Jul 22, 2008)

Pretty tricky catching them both being cute at once let me tell you.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice one, Pro(crastinator)!


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 22, 2008)

Right, blue number one. Took this on Sunday during my lunch break. Don't ask me what kind of bird that is...

View attachment 17428

I have size issues with number two, but it'll be up soon.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 22, 2008)

And blue number two, a bird of paradise.

View attachment 17429


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 22, 2008)

That picture of the bird is fantastic, Cul.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 22, 2008)

Cheers, Hoopy. It was just happy chance that I stumbled across it, and it sat like that for a while to let me get a few shots...


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 23, 2008)

That bird one must be a strong contender for the prize, it's sensational Cul!


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers, HJ. I don't know how strong a contender a contender it really is - we've still got Leish, Lady and OR to post...


----------



## The Procrastinator (Jul 23, 2008)

Mateys, that bird (great shot Cul) looks suspiciously like a cormorant of some type to me - colloquially known as a shag.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Jul 23, 2008)

And here's my second shot (taken during one of the many balmy winter days we had here this July - freaky damn weather).


----------



## BookStop (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok - I've put off posting my last picture just in case I had a last minute artistic moment of brilliance. Didn't happen. Oh well. Here's a pic from my trip to England earlier this year.


----------



## ushumgal (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's one I took a couple years ago, looking down at the Mediterranean from the cliffs by Tiberius' Villa Jovis on Capri (Italy).


----------



## ushumgal (Jul 23, 2008)

And my second, a closeup of the dome of the Dome of the Rock in Jerusalem, which I took in the summer of 2004, ad used to use as my desktop. Sorry about the compression artifacts in the image - this is a low res version I had posted online a couple years ago, and I don't have the original just at hand.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 24, 2008)

Alright, submission number 1 for me....


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 24, 2008)

And submission number 2...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, those are quite small....hmmm......

Oh well, they will have to do for now, don't have time to resize them again at the mo.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 24, 2008)

My gods, Ushumgal, I'm getting vertigo just from looking at that first picture. 


[I don't have a fear of heights, more the falling off them...]


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 24, 2008)

Great photos! That blue carafe one is sensational.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 24, 2008)

I know nothing about photography, and never take pictures myself, but I've been following this thread and just want you all to know how much I've enjoyed looking at your lovely pictures.  They are a feast even for the uninitiated eye.


----------



## ushumgal (Jul 24, 2008)

HoopyFrood said:


> My gods, Ushumgal, I'm getting vertigo just from looking at that first picture.
> 
> 
> [I don't have a fear of heights, more the falling off them...]


 

Lol, yes - it *was* a bit of a climb!  But I suppose Tiberius was more concerned about the view...I rather doubt he had to toil up there by foot himself, like we did. 

And Bookstop, that ruined cathedral shot of yours is *sublime*


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 24, 2008)

Why thank you HJ!


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 24, 2008)

Some absolutely breathtaking images in here. I can't believe how many I now have as my favourite. It's going to be tough deciding.





As for mine, I was torn between 3 images. I figured everyone would expect skies and moody shots and lakes from me, since I love skies! and I live in the Lake District (can you tell? ), but I always wanted to do something a little different. So, hence these:







But at the time I didn't realise an eye would be so popular! 

And this, which seems a little blands as it's a typical Leish image:







I'll post up my other "blue" images in the photo thread, since some of them looked a little disappointing, so I didn't add them here.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 25, 2008)

Great ones Leish!

Far out, this is going to be really hard to vote on!


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 25, 2008)

And #2 for my entries:






It's from my trip to Italy in 1997.  It's a cathedral in Siena.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 25, 2008)

Is that your eye, Leisha? Stunning.


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, that is indeed my eye. I changed the colour and brought out the detail a bit more, since I was after a certain effect (originally I was after a water effect, or a luminescent moon like in my first attempt that I posted in the photo thread). I even had to go out and buy mascara and eye makeup for the shot, since my eyelashes and skin are so pale.

Nice to know it was worth it! Thanks.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 26, 2008)

This is a favourite spot, Canal Rocks on the southwest coast.

A storm is heading my way but had to take the photograph, it looks so dramatic.


----------



## Tillane (Jul 26, 2008)

Possibly my one entry for the challenge - I'm toying with another but probably won't use it.  Taken from the UN Plaza, with my phone camera, on a _very_ hot day in May...


----------



## Overread (Jul 27, 2008)

there is some really great photos in this competition so far - great work!

Here are my two:











Open eye, not quite as sharp or detailed as I would have liked - its just when you get the lens that close to the eye the husky tends to move!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 27, 2008)

Alrighty, it is time for the voting of our first challenge!!! Below you will find the link to the poll. Just a couple things about the poll - 

**Please don't vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on 7/30**​ 
The time is set for my time zone (here in Arizona). You will be able to see the results once you cast your vote. I will post up the winner on (hopefully _morning_ of the) 31st, and they will then decide August's challenge theme! ​ 
* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
Voting for July Photo Challenge - Blue​


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I voted. One photo caught my eye and has not yet given it back. 


Bookstop's blue abbey pic. Well done, Bookstop!


But there are so many fabulous photos in this thread, and I could have voted for quite a few more. I think a "well done" for everyone is in order.


Well done, everyone!


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 28, 2008)

It was really, really tough to vote on this one, I've been amazed at how great everyone's photos are.

I actually couldn't decide which was the best photo out of:
- Hoopy's photo of the grass (I know this was only taken with a camera phone and was quite small but I absolutely loved it)
- Umshumgal's photo (I really liked the sense of scale I got when I saw the little boat down in the sea)
- Both of Lady's photos (beautiful, they look so professional)

In the end I had to vote for Lady, since both her photos were so excellent.


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 28, 2008)

This was really hard to narrow down!


----------



## Celeritas (Jul 28, 2008)

all those photos were so gorgeous!

i'm miffed I don't find this forum early enough. I had a photo that would have been cool to enter.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 28, 2008)

After a lot of thought and, I voted for Bookstop's ruined abbey  but it was very difficult to come to a decision because there are so many fine pictures.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Jul 28, 2008)

That was a tough one, there were some really striking images there. But in the end I went for the one that grabbed me as soon as I saw it: Redtail's "branch and sky". So cheerful a colour, so well composed - it just makes me smile. 

Hoopy's shed and lamp came in a close second - beautiful image Hoopy! And I must stop there or I will go on all day, there are some very talented snappers hanging about this place.


----------



## Talysia (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow - there are some absolutely beautiful photos here. I'm impressed! (and I wish I could do half as well).

It was really difficult, but I voted for Hoopy's lavender against the blue sky photo. So beautiful and simple, and it really made me think of summer.

Close second was BookStop's ruined abbey photo, followed by Foxbat's flag but I loved them all. Well done everyone!


----------



## BookStop (Jul 28, 2008)

Can I please, please vote more than once? No? Ahh, this is hard. I really like Hoopy's shed, and Cul's bird. Lady's vase is gorgeous, and Leisha's eye looks absolutely unreal! 

Ok - I voted for Culhwch's black bird. I like it's ominous look opposite such a cheery blue background.


----------



## ushumgal (Jul 28, 2008)

Is it voting time now? 

I loved most of the pictures posted here - some of them are really first-rate pro quality stuff!

When I made my post, I was inclined to vote for Bookstop's amazing ruined cathedral (after all, old ruins are dear to my heart  ).  

But, I have to say, the shot of Leisha's eye is just...wow!!   She's got my vote! :3


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 29, 2008)

Bookstop, came close for me, so did Leisha's eye. But I do love that veiny blue egg like thingy of OR's.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 29, 2008)

Here're a couple from a couple of years back. First one a pic in my mom's old house before she died.





And secondly a clown on the move. The light was poor and I only had the compact camera but it worked in my favour! Set for slow speed and it worked!


----------



## BookStop (Jul 29, 2008)

Ae - entering pics is closed, but I really like that clown picture. Nice .


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 29, 2008)

Just voted; had to be for Cul's bird, I love it.

And ooh, I didn't expect to come back and see votes for my pictures (not when compared to some of the awesome ones in the thread)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2008)

I found this _incredibly _difficult.  It's taken me a long time to make up my mind.  


I went for BookStop's abbey in the end.  I'm a sucker for ruins.  

Cul's bird and Ushumqal's cliffs and sea came closest, for me.  The latter has this great quality of making the sea seem like the sky and distorting one's perception...

Both of Lady W's and Leisha's were contenders too.  As were others, there are some great pics here.  

But I had to pick one, and so I voted for BookStop.


----------



## Wybren (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw man if I knew I could of used an older one .... Oh well

I thought they were all good and for me it was a toss up between OR's Husky eye, which would have been no easy thing, and Leisha's boat (and eye) but in the end I went with Leisha's


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd just like to say that I've learned a lot just from seeing other folk's techniques and ideas here. 

Hopefully this monthly challenge will be the first of many.


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2008)

Agreed I must say there is a great variety in this challenge!
Both in ideas and in the different kit people are using - with some such as Hoopy showing that one does not need a top end pro camera to get some really good results.

As for me I have found choosing very difficult as well = there are some really good works in here and its clear that a lot of effort has gone into many of these shots.
and I voted for ,------ Hoopy's blue shed! Because just how many people do have a blue shed! 

Ok really I liked the look of this shot - it was and original constructed shot and shows good composition thinking 

DoH! (sp) 
I think I missed the deadline - that or the poll machine is not working - though I think it is the former!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, I finally cast my vote. It took me awhile to make up my mind!  But in the end I voted for Bookstop's moody ruins pic. Loved the color of it.

And OR, the poll should still be open for another 5 hours or so so maybe it just wasn't working at the time. Perhaps try again?


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2008)

ahh its working now


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 31, 2008)

Two votes, woo! I was thrilled when I just had one. But it looks like BookStop might just run away with it. Can't wait for the next challenge...

For my part I was going to vote for Foxbat's flag all the way through until OR posted. That first shot looks so good it should be on the cover of a gemstone book. Won my vote, though it was hard to decide, a lot of great shots.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 31, 2008)

Whoa..._three_ votes? I didn't expect that! Thanks, OR; I admit that it took quite some time trying to get an adequate shot of the lantern and shed  But I quite like creating my own scenes to photograph. And blue sheds are the best!

Muchos looking forward to the next month's competition.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 31, 2008)

Well to be honest I didn't even know there was a photo comp thread and so just jumped in without seeing the earlier posts. 
So whats the theme for August?


----------



## BookStop (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmmm - I'm tempted to go with another color based theme since it really seemed to bring out everyone's creativity. Is that lame?

Oh, I have an idea - "Night" It's pretty open-ended to let creativity flow, and it's not particularly easy to get good night photos, so it's a challenge.


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2008)

Night time  then good choice Bookstop! 
Want to start the next thread off?


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 31, 2008)

_And the winner is....._​ 

*Bookstop!!!*​ 
Congratulations to Bookstop for winning the first Chrons Photo Challenge!!  You indeed do get to select the topic for the next challenge. When you have made your decision go ahead and start a new thread for the August Photo Challenge.

And thanks to everyone for participating!! I'm looking forward to next month's challenge!!​


----------

